# wow, were gettin wacked with snow up here.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just came in for a break from plowing.

Left at 5AM and plowed until 5PM. We got about 12-14" weds night into thursday morning, then sleet, the rain. Snow was as heavy as concrete.

Now its raining again, then we get 3-6" more tonight.

Should be done by 3AM.

I hope to get a little rest, but they're talking a few more inches Saturday night.

So far small Kubota handling it well, but have another clogging fuel filter. I think my tank has crap in it. Just replaced filters a few months ago.

Also loader raise function barely works. Loader raises slowly. I think the cable or rod connected to loader joystick is "streched".


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You still got your power?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, thank goodness.

I cant do another power outage right now.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats a good sign if the worst is over. Cant complain about making money plowing snow.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My brother is friends with a guy that owns a fairly large grading Co. He's contracted through the state to keep certain roads cleared. He's getting $275/hr but like my brother said he supplies the equipment, labor and fuel but still sounds like pretty good money to me.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Just came in for a break from plowing.
> Left at 5AM and plowed until 5PM. We got about 12-14" weds night into thursday morning, then sleet, the rain. Snow was as heavy as concrete.
> Now its raining again, then we get 3-6" more tonight.
> Should be done by 3AM.
> ...


We got the same mess up here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> So far small Kubota handling it well, but have another clogging fuel filter. I think my tank has crap in it. Just replaced filters a few months ago.


Sounds like you may have fungus breeding in your tank(s)....is it slimy? May need to do a fungus treatment JD. Very common now with these low sulfur fuels and bios.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I think it's critters, too.
Gotta get some bio treatment.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The kubotas don't have really big filters. I got one bad 5 gal jug and had to clean the filter 2 or 3 times and replace it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Heading down south to set up the in laws fiftieth wedding anniversary party for tonight.

I'll try to remember what brand we used to take care of algae. Some brands only kill the stuff but you'll still plug filters for awhile. The brand we found kills em and actually breaks em down somewhat so the little bastards will go thru filters and you can burn em up.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

They put a brand called Tank Tonic in the reefer unit tanks at work.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

On my way to the airport yesterday when my flight to connect out of Washington Dulles got cancelled. I was concerned this would happen and usually avoid the NE in wintertime. Greed got me 'cause I hated to loose the frequent flier miles by taking a more direct flight. Now I'm stuck here until Saturday and I'll still miss out on the miles.....damn snow! Glad you're at least making money plowing the stuff JD.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm surprised we didn't lose power last night. The heavy snow line shifted back to VT and Central NY, so it changed to sleet for a while, probably 8-10 inches that drifted hard. Some of the hardest plowing snow I've seen in a long time. Got to scramble cause tomorrow is our planned day to start tapping and I'm not sure if the pickups will be able to break trails out to the sugarbushes, might have to hire in a couple neighbors with tractors, cause its way too cold to drive an open station tractor down the road.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing worse than 14" of snow with 1/2" of rain soaked into it. 
Heavy like sand.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Nothing worse than 14" of snow with 1/2" of rain soaked into it.
> Heavy like sand.


You bet . I am not worried about the plowing . I am very concerned we have a multitude of big old buildings loaded with up to 2 foot of snow and 3 to 5 for tonight again . 38 degrees today around here snow needs to melt off roofs or there could be problems


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm worried about collapses as well. I insure some big areas and greenhouses, every time we get a snow load like this it can be a real issue. Luckily the wind blew hard enough before the change over that most of the snow didn't stay on the roofs.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That rain is what I would dislike if I lived where you guys do. That would just make things miserable. It is very very rare that it rains with snow here.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats what buggers up the most roofs here. The snow piles up then it rains and get to heavy. Steel roof with enough pitch it will let go and slide off. A month ago it warmed up and started raining. We had over a foot on the barn roof. I went out to open the flaps on the barn fan and came back in. Just as I stepped in it all let go. Missed me by a couple feet. It was 3 feet high on the ground and it went out about 20 feet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol, same happened to me in a metal roof barn. I went inside, slammed the door and she went. Damn near crapped my pants.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Things have gotten better around here now but for half of the winter there was at least one roof caving in per week. That made the paper or news. These were only the ones being reported.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoop barn up the road collapsed and killed/injured some cattle earlier in the winter. Our home has a steel roof, the back side is 7/12 pitch and 30 ft long. When it would unload we couldn't get out the door! Built a carport that shoots the snow out another 20 ft over top of everything.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Lol, same happened to me in a metal roof barn. I went inside, slammed the door and she went. Damn near crapped my pants.


Funnu how it has that effect lol.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Things have gotten better around here now but for half of the winter there was at least one roof caving in per week. That made the paper or news. These were only the ones being reported.


Learn from the boys in grande prairie lmao


----------

